# Terryberry vertical grow 400w mh



## terrycodone (Mar 22, 2012)

heres a strain ive been workin on for a few years,indica dom 1 month 3 days flower















3 days ago i fed them w/ some humboldt nutrients in a 5-15-9 mix at 2/3 strength.theyre definitely outshining their modest p1


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 22, 2012)

Look awesome man!


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 22, 2012)

heres the girl i didnt top,last cycle the single cola method gave me less harvest,but i did get a 6g. cola from a 13 in. plant so im interested to see how far down she'll connect


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad I found your thread. Plants look great. Really healthy and all. 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 22, 2012)

2 gal buckets, and thanks alot i appreciate it.they still have a lil less than a month to go!


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 22, 2012)

What are you using for your nutrients?


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 22, 2012)

i use all humboldt nutrients,theyre the best fert ive used so far,very minimal burning if any even when started out at full dose(could also be the strain though)for flowering i use the master a and master b with the HN root solution.so far so good.also i mix in blood meal and bone meal from whitney farms into the soil when transplanting


----------



## Dameon (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice grow Terry! I admire breeding and personal strains! Hope to see the final product. Cheers! stay crunchy!


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for noticing dameon,its fulfilling to put urself out there and be met with positivity.it results from chemdawgxfrankenberry,but these seeds are really showing the frank. pheno.this def wont be the last post on this,pics later on today


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 23, 2012)

heres my topped girl at 1 month 5 days flower,im not gonna bs these are the chunkiest bud clusters ive seen on one of my plants this early in flower


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 25, 2012)

today theyre 5 weeks in,so i gave them their last full strength feeding. for their next meal on week 6 ill give them half strength,week 7 wil be 1/4 strength,and after that ill give em royal flush for their last week.i can practically taste themfirst 2 same single cola girl,bottom 2 topped girl


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 27, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love how healthy they look.


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good man...ever consider adding in another spectrum, or going with a CMH bulb instead of regular MH?


----------



## sleepyindica (Mar 27, 2012)

They look very healthy. Nice.


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 29, 2012)

onlybuilt4 said:


> Looking good man...ever consider adding in another spectrum, or going with a CMH bulb instead of regular MH?


ive greatly considered the cmh,but as a matter of pure luck and random connections i just received a 1000 w hps and mh setup...for free!so next cycle ill be doin it at full potential!!


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 29, 2012)

sleepyindica said:


> They look very healthy. Nice.


thanks alot,this if the first cycle of terryberry so ive been mapping out the phenos,so far theres only two so far,these plants are the frankenberry pheno,the other i call slimdawg


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 30, 2012)

so ive decided to finish out the flower room with the new 1000 mh,i have it hangin 14" above the canopy for now,pics tomorrow when they've adjusted


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 31, 2012)

so heres the terry berry at 6 weeks flower,theyre noticeably still swelling and connecting vertical nodes.heres the topped girl










and heres my single cola terryberry


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 31, 2012)

this is the revised grow room w/ the 1000w mh,theres 2 terryberry,1 shishkaberry ,1 slimdawg (terryberry pheno) and the frankenberry p1 of terryberry.does the light look too close to anybody?


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 1, 2012)

so its a lil late for low stress training but the other day i hooked up the hps and it burned some hairs on top of the single cola plant.i feel real dumb for not noticing so now with the 1000 w mh over 15" above im not gonna take any chances.by tying down the cola i brought her down about 4' and im thinking of covering the very top w/ a coffee filter.anybody else have any ideas or suggestions that would help prevent me ruining what ive worked so hard for?


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Apr 1, 2012)

It's really never too late for _low_ stress training man. You can do some zip tie action and at least start moving some main branches around that way, and slowly add ties to it as you go, as you run a bigger risk of snapping a branch if they're further developed than you would if they were still younger and more pliable.


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the feedback,so shes tied down with twine from her cola to the side of the pot,did the same thing to my slimdawg,ill have them lst'd til theyre ready for flush
heres the slimdawg already bending back





and heres terryberry right after the lst(@ 6 weeks flower)


----------



## vein5 (Apr 2, 2012)

Be carefull bending them. My white widow looked like yours and that small of a bend caused her to just out of nowhere kink and fall. Saved it with a bomboo stick and tape. Looking good though


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah ive had to implement duct tape on a shishkaberry clone before,but the terryberry has a mighty thick stem, & the slim dawg is just plain flexible.i totally see what you mean though thanks


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Even if you do snap it, a splint is easy to make and you will have effectively supercropped that branch, so you'll have even fatter flowers on that one than the others.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking good bro. Got it tied down gently. Nice


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 2, 2012)

The accidental supercrop would be makin the best out of the stress caused,but id rather that happen to my main cola around week 4 flower since they only have around 2 weeks left for swelling 1 of which w/o nutes.but i feel like this solves my main issue which was my single cola terryberrys cola being a few inches too close to my 1000w,plus itll give her lower branches a lil more exposure.i had the same reason for lst'ing my slim dawg cola.the marijuana plants resilience impresses me more and more every day.thanks for all the replies guys,i love this site


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell yeah. Cant wait for the finished product


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 3, 2012)

Ballsonrawls said:


> Hell yeah. Cant wait for the finished product


me f'in either!so the top half of the single cola girl will be harvested at 7 weeks due to her trichs being majority milky right now,but thats just an estimation of how fast itll start degrading to where i want it at.yesterday i gave her royal flush with 2 gals of water to clean her out a lil.im gonna let the bottom half go for maybe 9,i have no problem lettin about 70% of the trichs turn before the sacrifice.as for the topped subject the whole plant is gonna go for 8-9 weeks


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 5, 2012)

i reversed the 7 week decision on the single cola,at first i noticed alot of the hairs receding into the bud and it made me think they were almost done plus milky trich's,but shes still goin through rapid growth spurts everyday along the bottom of the cola so im gonna wait for all the buds to connect and swell a little more in combination with the amber trich waiting game .shell most likely be done shortly before her sister.
heres the topped subject at 6 weeks 3 days from 12/12














heres the single cola terryberry one day later


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good man! Keep me updated


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 9, 2012)

topped terryberry @ 7 weeks





both subjects are still slowly swelling and connecting.as best as i can tell the topped girl is 50/50 regarding clear/milky.the single cola girl is showing 70% milky and very few amber trichs but theyre definitely there.im gonna stop makin guesses of finishing time and just continue feeding them distilled water w/ a lil molasses,theres virtually no leaves dying and theyre maintaining theyre rich green leaf color so i figure theres plenty of nutes stored in the soil still as well as the dirt.theres only so much i can do without overdoin it after i gave them royal flush 3 days ago so ill just watch closely and let them do their thing.


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 14, 2012)

week 7 day 6 12/12
pistils receding yet still developing more so on the single cola.i took a sample branch from the topped girl who had 90% milky trichs.not in need of weed or anything i just want to see how its affects will differ from the final harvest which will most likely be slightly degraded.the bud wet is 6" of cola ,2.1in. wide.





heres a couple pics 1 day before week 8
topped plant sample was taken from




l


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 19, 2012)

so on the night of 4/18 i harvested the single cola plant,she'd been flowering for 8 weeks 4 days and showed swollen calyxes and amber trichs on every budsite,she def. met my expectaions of an unaltered/trimmed chunky cola.










i imagine she wont have the dry weight of her topped sister but i feel satisfied with this single aspect of the grow.ill found out what she can really do in about a month though after some nail biting slow curing.


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 28, 2012)

harvest specs
so after 9 and 8 days of drying(topped plant cut one day later)the final weights are in before curing starts.
unaltered single cola terryberry-26 grams
topped terryberry-28.6 grams
i am more than satisfied with the yield,and the uncured taste is very clean burning and cough free.so far the high is translating to a fuzzy warm headed feeling,with pain relieving qualities(helps me deal with degrading cartilage in knees.i believe after a month or two of cool dark curing the effects will become more profound.thanks for sharing the ride guys.safe growing


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome man! Glad with your progress! Beautiful bud as well. Whats next?


----------



## terrycodone (May 1, 2012)

well sadly for now i must wait until around the 16th to get a full new cyle goin due to my patient re-newing his card.til then though i still have my shishkaberry re-veg finishing in a couple days and the oddly budding terrberry phenotype i showed you called slim dog(not sure how long shes gonna take,but i cloned her cause she seems to be the pheno minority.


----------

